# [TOOLS] Making CM9 & Other Themes a bit quicker



## DcoMbl

Hi Everyone, Im not new to this forum, Just a lurker, and always busy making stuff.

Over the past year, I've made a handful of 'tools' to make my job a bit easier, Lately I've been trying to get some stuff out to the public, and get the ball rolling, or at least get the word out slightly. The other day I made this real fast for CM9 Theme Makers, since I don't imagine I'll be making any myself, I didn't see any harm in releasing this.

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]It just does this for you :[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]<item name="drawable/infrontofme1">@drawable/a_bunch_of_words_infrontofme1</item>[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I made this in about ten minutes, its a >100kb .exe file, in a zip. [/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]For whatever reason, the internet likes to warn every micro-exe is a virus, but it is nothing of that nature, at all. [/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Since its a one off, no major UI or snazzyness was added to it, just the quick batch for the XML.[/background]

*CM9 XML Redirector*
This will add the XML to the file when you select 'do all' and also will remove .9 from the file names.

*instructions:*
*-paste folder name *
*-press load folder*
*-press do all*

*heres a screen shot*
*heres the file*

The creative mind that needed this specific CM9 XML Tool was Kwes1020, so thank him also.
If anyone wants to donate, that would be awesome, and encourage me to release more tools to help make your life easier.


----------



## DcoMbl

*ISR [Image Resizer Tool]*
It would be "outdated" in my book, as I've had no reason to update it,
but it works great, and I think you'll find it useful, like many others have.

*WHATS IT FOR:*
Batch resizing/creating thumbnails for wallpapers
Batch creating the app-icon

Worth knowing: App will create a .INI file in your installed dir.
(I like to think when making these, the install folder is C:\DTL)

*HOW TO USE:*
*Tab1 - Icons*
Drag n drop ONLY ONE icon into the "drop zone".
Press "DO IT"

It will create a folder in the install dir, and then copy your
icon to a 96, 72, 48, and 36px , into their own respective folders
xhdpi, hdpi, mdpi, ldpi, and rename the icon for you.

Basically you can just drag n drop into your /res/ folder and get
this done in 1 clean swoop.

It also copies a 512px of the file to the output folder.
I was asked to remove this feature, but have not yet.
I use it for the "app icon" for Android-Dev-console.

---------------------
*Tab2 - Wallpapers*
Drag n drop as many wallpapers as you want into "drop zone".
Enter in the thumbnail size of your choice into the 2 txt boxes.
Press "DO ALL"

It will create a folder in the install dir, and will have
copied your wallpapers, and created their thumbnails in the
respective size you choose for your thumbnails.

It also add's the "_thumb" or "_small" syntax of your choice to the
thumbnails, and also creates the correct XML's needed for ADW/GO Themes.

When you exit the app, it save's the INI, so no typing in the thumb size every time you use it.

I consider this the "shareware" version, and that is because on my original
version the 2 blank tabs, also handle Docks, and Drawer BG's (GO!Launcher).
If your interested in that edition instead, speak up.

---------------------
*here is the screen shot*
*here is the download* - also a tiny EXE, in a zip file.


----------



## DcoMbl

One more, just incase.

I have loads of these apps, some more finished than others.
If there is something you can think of, please feel free to chime in, or msg me.
I would love to help make your tedious, super annoying step-4-step process, a lot easier.


----------



## Pleirosei

THanks for releasing this. I have windows on dual boot, so I'm sure at some point I will use this. Right now I am just learning to theme. I'm an absolute beginner; I'm just attempting to figure out how to lock this transparency on gimp, lol. I do appreciate you releasing this; if I ever need to use it, I'll try to keep it in mind. If you know of any links that would be helpful to help me to learn to theme, particularly for cm9 theme engine, that would be much appreciated.


----------



## jackstraw

great work, definitely adding this post to favorites

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Linux version?


----------



## Kwes1020

Awesome goodies as always. This man is a genius.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ

Love the XML generator. Been using it for a while now.


----------



## XperianceD

Thanks for this! While I'm not new to theming it's not something I've done for a while and only got back in to it as I've gone from CM7 to AOKP so obviously having to theme it to my tastes, but I'm not using Theme Chooser apks at the minute so the redirector will come in handy for when/if I do.


----------

